# Singapore



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

I was lucky enough to be able to return to Singapore this month. Did almost nothing but take photographs till my feet ache, till I run out of batteries/memory or till it's to dark to shoot without a tripod.

The city-state is a must-visit not only to skyscraper fans but also to anyone into urban development because they're really good at maximizing the very limited space they have- either that or I just got brainwashed already by URA.

And to begin the thread, I'm posting a photo of

*Singapore City Gallery*
The Urban Redevelopment Authority (URA) Centre, Maxwell Road
2012 May 12 15:14


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*The Fullerton Hotel*
1 Fullerton Square
2012 May 05 23:02


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Rochor Centre and Our Lady of Lourdes Church*
Queen Street
2012 May 05 15:37


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Campbell Lane, Little India
2012 May 10 19:35


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice...keep 'em coming :cheers:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

aarhusforever said:


> Very nice...keep 'em coming :cheers:


Thank you very much. I will be putting up more soon. :cheers:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Ten Courts of Hell in Haw Par Villa*
262 Pasir Panjang Road
2012 May 09 15:12


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Botak's American Diner*
312 Balestier Road
2012 May 12 11:38


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Raffles Place MRT Station entrance*
2012 May 11 18:39


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting! I look forward to updates.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos from Singapore...thanks for sharing.kay:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

openlyJane said:


> Interesting! I look forward to updates.


Thank you very much. :cheers:




Linguine said:


> very nice photos from Singapore...thanks for sharing.kay:


Thanks. Bacolod is in my list of places to visit.


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Pan Pacific Hotel *
from Marina Square Mall, Raffles Boulevard
2012 May 05 20:46


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Esplanade Drive*
from Merlion Park, 1 Fullerton Square
2012 May 10 17:51


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*inside Masjid Sultan*
3 Muscat Street, Kampong Glam
2012 May 05 15:15


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*HarbourFront Tower One*
1 HarbourFront Place
2012 May 07 13:45


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Bugis Junction*
Bugis Street, Bugis
2012 May 04 11:11


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*VivoCity*
1 HarbourFront Walk
2012 May 04 15:32


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing and very nice photos from Singapore


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

nice pics of singapore!


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

christos-greece said:


> Really amazing and very nice photos from Singapore





the man from k-town said:


> nice pics of singapore!


Thanks a lot. :cheers:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Lucky Plaza*
304 Orchard Road, Central - Orchard
2012 May 20:16


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Sri Senpaga Vinayagar Temple*
19 Ceylon Street, East Coast - Katong
2012 May 11 15:22


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Marang Trail*
Mount Faber
2012 May 17 14:38


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

South Bridge Road, Chinatown
2012 18 May 21:30


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

86 Whampoa Drive, Central - Toa Payoh
2012 May 12 11:10


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*One Raffles Place (UOB)*
from Raffles Place MRT Station entrance
2012 May 11 18:18


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*MacDonald House*
40A Orchard Road
2012 May 13 13:36


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Stamford House*
39 Stamford Road
2012 May 16 18:29


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*sumo wrestlers with Tiger Palm products in Haw Par Villa*
262 Pasir Panjang Road
2012 May 09 15:29


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Paragon Shopping Centre*
290 Orchard Road
2012 May 15 20:35


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Kranji War Memorial*
9 Woodlands Road
2012 May 13 15:05


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Singapore Land Tower (left) and other skyscrapers*
50 Raffles Place
2012 May 11 18:20


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Cluny Court*
501 Bukit Timah Road
2012 May 13 17:59


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Shaw Towers*
99 Beach Road
2012 May 14 22:22


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*MICA Building*
140 Hill Street
2012 May 16 18:56


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*One Raffles Link*
1 Raffles Link
2012 May 14 22:08


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*One Fullerton*
1 Fullerton Road
2012 May 10 17:35


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Interesting urban shots!
I can't wait to see more photos, I have been wanting to see a recent Singapore thread so badly.


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

DarkLite said:


> Interesting urban shots!
> I can't wait to see more photos, I have been wanting to see a recent Singapore thread so badly.


Thanks a lot. I am in the process of uploading the next batch.


----------

